
Anyone Tried DiversyFund - mgmac
Crowdfunded real estate space is interesting but with stuff happening with realty shares I don&#x27;t want to jump in without asking. Fundrise is a big one but there&#x27;s a new one I&#x27;m curious about because  they have no management fees and they say they own the assets so i guess that&#x27;s good. anyone have any insights?
======
dl15
Realty Shares had a faulty business model of trying to match individual
investors via crowdfunding to developers needing cash. This was grossly
inefficient in light of a well-established commercial lending community not to
mention Realty Shares had no recurring revenue from their transactions. It as
doomed to fail from the beginning.

On the other hand, Fundrise and DiversyFund have cash flowing properties which
are always in hight demand that produce recurring revenue so all things being
equal I would go with DiveryFund in light of no fees…

------
vickyesco
I invested in DiversyFund a while back, found them on Insta. I'm happy so far,
I've already gotten dividends and they just sent me an email with updates on
the projects. So far so good :)

